# NJ Climber looking for work



## Climb020 (May 8, 2006)

Hard working young man looking for a good company to grow with. I am located just a few miles south of Trenton and willing to travel up to 45 minutes for right job. I'm always trying to improve myself by learning new things from site like this, ISA publications and CD-ROMS as well as numerous magazines and books. I have all my own climbing gear along with some rigging equipment. I currently have 2 years experience but was a fast learner and perform better than most after just 2 years. I have a strong background in pruning and a fair to good background on removals. I have done a few big ones but the company I work for now doesn't have a crane so passes the big ones along. Please e-mail me you Company name and telephone phone so I can call to set something up. Will be available to start as of May 22.


----------



## tree jockey (May 10, 2006)

*Sound like a guy we could work with*

Climb020,

Interested in moving to NH? Sounds like we could get together just find. Always reading / learning/practicing/perfecting. We could do real good for each other. send a resume to if you like doing residential arboriculture; in a pristine lakes and mountain area[email protected]

root for trees


----------



## jmack (May 21, 2006)

Climb020 said:


> Hard working young man looking for a good company to grow with. I am located just a few miles south of Trenton and willing to travel up to 45 minutes for right job. I'm always trying to improve myself by learning new things from site like this, ISA publications and CD-ROMS as well as numerous magazines and books. I have all my own climbing gear along with some rigging equipment. I currently have 2 years experience but was a fast learner and perform better than most after just 2 years. I have a strong background in pruning and a fair to good background on removals. I have done a few big ones but the company I work for now doesn't have a crane so passes the big ones along. Please e-mail me you Company name and telephone phone so I can call to set something up. Will be available to start as of May 22.


 check the travel to the ct/ny border on i95? too far? if not plese pm me j-mack


----------



## 911crash (Jun 17, 2006)

i read your post about looking for a climber position. if your still looking give me a call my name is bill and i own a cut above tree service in blackwood nj about 35-40 minutes from you 856-784-4474


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 25, 2006)

*lol*



Climb020 said:


> Hard working young man looking for a good company to grow with. I am located just a few miles south of Trenton and willing to travel up to 45 minutes for right job. I'm always trying to improve myself by learning new things from site like this, ISA publications and CD-ROMS as well as numerous magazines and books. I have all my own climbing gear along with some rigging equipment. I currently have 2 years experience but was a fast learner and perform better than most after just 2 years. I have a strong background in pruning and a fair to good background on removals. I have done a few big ones but the company I work for now doesn't have a crane so passes the big ones along. Please e-mail me you Company name and telephone phone so I can call to set something up. Will be available to start as of May 22.


i think taco bell is your best bet:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

